# My Gp Approves!



## Bonez007 (16/7/14)

Today i went to see my doctor to draw some blood for tests, and I asked him about E-cigarettes. He whole heartedy recommends it! It comes as a shock to me since he is very old school and usually biased against technology and unorthodox methods.

Thats it. Bye.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Today i went to see my doctor to draw some blood for tests, and I asked him about E-cigarettes. He whole hardly recommends it! It comes as a shock to me since he is very old school and usually biased against technology and unorthodox methods.
> 
> Thats it. Bye.


Good to know!


----------



## ET (16/7/14)

hey, we have ou toppies in the kalahari using epipes. the wheel turns...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

My dentist and one of the docktors at the Medicross recomends e-cigs  and another dentist there alsow uses a e-cig, and the admin staff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (17/7/14)

I was at the croc two weeks back cause I was pretty sick. Before leaving I asked him about e-ciggs. 

He didnt go so far as to give it his stamp of approval but he did say that he sees no way it can not be healthier than a normal cig. He said if he had to choose one he would take e-cigg. 

They are still new and with no long term studies been done it will be a while before all docs approve.


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

I don't get to see mine since I started vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (17/7/14)

Lol. Well he would probably approve too!


----------

